# Medical Examination by IOM Karachi



## ImEngineer (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi all

I submitted my visa 309 on 9th Oct 2013 from Karachi visa office. Got the acknowledgement & medical request today 11th Oct 2013.
I tried to call IOM Karachi but they r already closed early due to friday.
Now they will open on Monday and Tuesday they possibly closed for rest f , so i want to know(as per the other members experiences) it is possible to call on Monday and get the appointment on same day? (i m in hurry bcoz i need to go aboard just after Eid).

Regards,
AS


----------



## kashifbari (Apr 22, 2010)

No it is not possible....


----------



## ImEngineer (Oct 11, 2013)

kashifbari said:


> No it is not possible....


Is there any long queue at IOM Karachi?
I there is any urgent service? i have genuine reason for this..
BTW normally after how many day usually they give the appointment once speak with them?


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

ImEngineer said:


> Is there any long queue at IOM Karachi?
> I there is any urgent service? i have genuine reason for this..
> BTW normally after how many day usually they give the appointment once speak with them?


IOM Karachi generally gives an appointment date after 5/6 days from the date appointment is sought. 

I asked for medicals on Sep 5 and they gave me an appointment for Sep 12.

Hope this helps.

regards,
Roposh


----------

